# 1890 Victor Original



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 5, 2016)

Saw this for sale today, story is it was in the last family for 90 years,in same room for 50 years. it was for sale for 8600 .Thought this was very nice example and asked if I could post pics of it. Would like to hear thoughts on it as I know nothing about these.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice, and a cushion tire too!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes said tires were original,and still pretty decent


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 5, 2016)

exotic machine a bit before its time ,wonderful bike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 6, 2016)

I love the brake set-up....


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 6, 2016)

A really nice machine


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 6, 2016)

nice bike.....wish it was mine


----------



## mongeese (Mar 6, 2016)

velootje said:


> nice bike.....wish it was mine



Was this Bills bicycle ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 6, 2016)

Not sure who owned it before , but new owner is not Bill think it was a east coast bike


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello world nice Victor model B 1892-3..(with non sprung front fork). You find the serial number on the top tube just to the rear of the saddle post on the side of the curved down bit. The B model first introduced in 91 was quite popular ...91-93 with about 29,000 made. More commonly found ( and more desirable as a collectors piece) with the spring front fork. 
Cheers Carey


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 7, 2016)

Here you can see the differences as to what Carey is mentioning...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2016)

actually almost priceless with the original saddle. bikes this age show up, but almost never with a saddle this nice. As much as I LOVE this old stuff,
I would never pay that, but not to say it's not worth that...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 7, 2016)

Yea way out if my range but just thought it was so original I wanted to share it ,looks like a museum piece to me .


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

So just curious what the experts think this is really worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## Intense One (Mar 8, 2016)

Somebody's pride and joy....what a beauty with lots of history.....if only our bikes could talk!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 8, 2016)

I have about 2,500 into a pneumatic version but that is a rider - this one should be left alone if you were to replace the tires and the seat you would find the bike to ride terrible as the proper dia. rubber weighs a royal ton--- good for going down hill but not up one, or trying to stop. I had the spring fork cushion tire version of this bike it was terrible - the pneumatic version is a dream to ride.   Hard to say if those tires are marked victor cushion it should be in a museum and the price is a few thou in the ball park so 5,500- 6.500-  but hard to say at auction.....I once sold a 400 dollar motorcycle carburetor for 1,300 because it was absolutely mint perfect


----------



## BRADLEY (Mar 13, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Saw this for sale today, story is it was in the last family for 90 years,in same room for 50 years. it was for sale for 8600 .Thought this was very nice example and asked if I could post pics of it. Would like to hear thoughts on it as I know nothing about these.
> 
> View attachment 292238
> 
> ...





schwinnguyinohio said:


> Saw this for sale today, story is it was in the last family for 90 years,in same room for 50 years. it was for sale for 8600 .Thought this was very nice example and asked if I could post pics of it. Would like to hear thoughts on it as I know nothing about these.
> 
> View attachment 292238
> 
> ...



I have the same bike. Mine is missing the rear tire but otherwise complete and in original condition. Yours is cleaner. One difference is mine has the regular Victor pedal rubber. As a reference, I paid 3100 for mine about 15 years ago at the Copake auction. A lot of these bikes had the wheels changed out. Good to see an unmolested example. I would load a picture but this is my first post and have to figure it out.


----------

